# What next?



## Babir

So, our season is over...What is next for the team? Do you think Otis should do something significant in the offseason or just to keep this team and try to make another run?

I think we can make a trade using Reddick, Gortat, Bass and even Jameer...

This current team is good to advance to second round or ECF but never be able to beat a tough veteran team like Boston or L.A. no toughness and enough veteran leadership...


----------



## Kidd

Babir said:


> So, our season is over...What is next for the team?


:fishing:


----------



## JNice

Have to unload Carter. He doesn't work on this team and he is diminishing fast. Try to get rid of him as quickly as possible.

I wouldn't include JJ in a trade unless it was a big one for Orlando. 

I can't see trading Jameer because doing so you'd have to bring back another point. Typically trades don't happen position for position. Orlando will need to find some playmaking from another spot.


----------



## Blue

Need to unload Vince. Look for a wing in the draft. Evaluate our FA's, and all FA options in general. Explore trade options... 

No need to do anything rash, but we do need a little movin & shakin.


----------



## ATLien

Don't trade Jameer. I'd move Lewis or Carter if you could, but I don't think you'll be able to get anything you want in return. Probably better to keep everyone.


----------



## HB

Try and move VC and Lewis...I said try because I doubt you will


----------



## Blue

Why move Lewis? If we can get Dirk or Bosh? sure. If not, i'd probably rather keep his shooting. 

Now for Carter, there may be some interesting options with his expiring. There's always a desperate team looking to dump salary. We may have wait till the trade deadline, but I think we could get something out of him.


----------



## ATLien

Blue Magic said:


> Why move Lewis? If we can get Dirk or Bosh? sure. If not, i'd probably rather keep his shooting.


Worst contract in the league and isn't the right type of PF Howard needs to play with


----------



## Blue

Then play him at SF. Or trade him for Bosh or Dirk. Either way, his shooting is too valuable to trade him just to spite the contract. We have bigger fish to fry than Lewis @ PF, because wherever you play him, his shooting is still a huge asset for us. Unless we're getting a surefire impact player(ie, like those 2 named above), we're probably better off with Lewis.


----------



## ATLien

Blue Magic said:


> his shooting is too valuable to trade him just to spite the contract


That's ok


----------



## Blue




----------



## Blue

How about Vince Carter for Danny Granger, at the deadline? :groucho:

(http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5230955)


----------



## Luke

Get Dwight to learn some ****ing post moves so he can finally be relied on in big games to come through time and time again. Oh, and unload Vince and try and get a solid young wing in return.


----------



## Babir

I don't think we can trade Lewis or Carter, even the most stupid GM won't take their contracts...unless we take same bad contracts in return...

The only real chance to improve is to finally move Rashard to SF and maybe try to get Boozer in a sign and trade. We can offer Reddick, Gortat, Bass...


----------



## JNice

I seriously doubt Lewis is tradeable. Orlando would have to get real lucky to find someone to take him and they'd probably get screwed in the process... so Lewis is staying.

Vince on the other hand is a different story. He has a huge expiring contract and Carmelo Anthony is a free agent next summer. A team looking to score him might be look for that huge expiring.

Gortat is also another piece that can be played with although he wasn't as effective this year as last. There may be some teams willing to give up some value for him if they think he can be a starting center. And you'd have to find some kind of veteran backup center who can play 10mins a game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

VanillaPrice said:


> Get Dwight to learn some ****ing post moves so he can finally be relied on in big games to come through time and time again.


I was on this bandwagon but he came to play (outside of two games) in the Celtics series. He had games of 30 & 8, 32 & 16, 21 & 10, and 28 & 12. Dwight's not the problem. The Magic need to do a better job of getting him the ball when he gets in position.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I think you might be able to deal Lewis to Utah in a trade for either Boozer or Millsap. You need a more traditional PF next to Dwight that can score on the low block.


----------



## Blue

Swapping Lewis 4 Boozer does not make us any better. Getting Lewis AND Boozer together would be an improvement, but no, trading Lewis makes little sense.


----------



## HB

Lewis and VC are untradeable this season. What they can do is mostly internal. Fire Patrick Ewing and bring in a legit big man coach. Make sure Vince and Lewis start working on a mid range game. There's no way you can teach Jameer Nelson how to pass better, so there's nothing to say on that guy. Hire an assistant who knows a thing or two about offense.


----------



## Blue

The problem with Lewis is that we dont utilize half of his skills because we're playing him at the 4. We need to play him @ 3, and get him on the block more. Jameer, he may be pass 1st, but at least he makes his shots at a high %... VC needs to make more shots. 

I'm ok with him coming back if he is willing to get in better shape, and be a better shot maker. If he cant do those things tho, then we need to ship his ass out. If he's not making shots, he's not to valuable to us. He looked old, and never really stepped up in the playoffs when we needed it. Other guys may be shoot 1st, but at least they were making most of their open looks... We need to get younger, and VC isn't getting any younger. I still like him, but I got to put the Magic 1st.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Carter's contract is extremely easy to move right now. From what I'm reading the last year of his contract is non-guaranteed. No need to go through another season with him.


----------



## Luke

Coatesvillain said:


> I was on this bandwagon but he came to play (outside of two games) in the Celtics series. He had games of 30 & 8, 32 & 16, 21 & 10, and 28 & 12. Dwight's not the problem. The Magic need to do a better job of getting him the ball when he gets in position.


I'm not saying that he's the problem. But it's become clear that Carter and company can't get it done in the playoffs so Dwight is going to have to man up in clutch time aswell as being a force throughout the rest of the game. And I for one am not certain that Dwight can take over down the strech on athletisism alone. Getting a playmaker to actually get Dwight the ball would help too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Blue Magic said:


> Swapping Lewis 4 Boozer does not make us any better. Getting Lewis AND Boozer together would be an improvement, but no, trading Lewis makes little sense.


Agree to disagree. Howard and Boozer would be the best PF/C combo in the league. Hasn't it been proven that size matters in the NBA?

If you have two guys that are getting 20/10 up front, your entire team becomes that much more effective. Furthermore, Carlos Boozer is just a much better player than Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Blue

Of all the PF's available, why Boozer? He is one of the worst defensive PF's available, and he needs the pick & roll to score... Essentially he's taking plays away from Dwight cause he pretty much scores in the same ways... And by the #'s, his weakside protection is barely any better than Shard or Bass... The good things are the jumper out to about 18ft and probably the best finishing ability on the team aside from Dwight, but I dont think it's worth trading Lewis for. 

You dont trade away a 6'10" combo forward who is one of the best sharpshooters in the league, and the key to your 3pt arsenal... For a guy who may or may not fit in well next to Dwight... Dont get me wrong, I would love to add Boozer. But i'd rather add Boozer to the CORE group, w/o stripping away our best shooter to get him. You can take Carter, or Gortat + fillers, but I'd rather build around Nelson/Shard/Dwight. If we were to trade away Shard, I dont immediately see how we're getting better.


----------



## HB

Utah isn't taking Rashard Lewis...believe that!


----------



## HB

The 3Q guy said to replace Barnes with Morrow. I know that strengthens the shooting aspect, but that pretty much means there will be no perimeter defense, cept from Pietrus.


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24

You need to trade Lewis or Carter (or both).
Hell just cut Carter. He really drug the Magic down


----------



## 77AJ

Looking over the Orlando Magic roster. 

_Untouchables_ 
Dwight Howard
Jameer Nelson
Rashard Lewis
J.J. Redick
Matt Barnes
Mickael Pietrus

_Trade bait_
Vince Carter
Ryan Anderson
Brandon Bass
Marcin Gortat
Anthony Johnson
Adonal Foyle
Jason Williams

The Magic need to find a better back up point guard. And a wing player that can create for himself and others. 

So who can fill these voids for the Magic ??

If the Magic can't get anything but table scraps from teams for the guys I put up that are trade bait, you keep the team together for one more year, and roll the dice.


----------



## JonMatrix

-In the ECF, the team seemed to play better with Bass in the game.

-Also, Dwight's big games (minus the 30/8 game) were a result of running the offense through Jameer and Jason Williams, who set up Dwight for easy baskets based on his athleticism. 

-Dwight needs to spend some time working with Hakeem again in the offseason. Ewing was a different type of center than Dwight is, and Dwight just doesn't have the touch to make those turn around shots that Ewing used to make in his heyday.

-Carter always had a rep for not being clutch and for being soft..he showed us why against the Celtics. I don't think he went to the basket before game 4. I give SVG props for taking him out of the game later in the series (games 4 and 5). As somebody who used to buy into the VC hype back in middle school (01/02), he has always been one of the most frustrating players to watch...if he had the mentality of a Kobe Bryant, the guy could've been ridiculous. I really wish Dwight or SVG would have ripped him in the media, the only other times that happened in his career (MJ in the 2002 preseason, Oakley in 2001 playoffs-50 pt game, Toronto media after he got traded to NJ- added 10ppg to his scoring), he actually played with some intensity and heart.


----------

